# Debt collectors and what I should do next



## Tessi (13 Jul 2010)

Can anyone advise me what the best course of action to take.  I am in credit card debt along with a lot more debt.  Have lost a business, am on JA and am managing but struggling to pay mortgage.  No money left over as I'm trying to put a small bit by each week in cu to cover next years car ins, tax etc.  I have received a letter from "intrum justitia which are debt collectors for boi cc.  They have given 5 days to pay in full or ring and arrange payment method.  One I havent a hope of paying off in full and two at the moment i can't arrange any payment method as no matter what I agreed, when all debts come to the surface, I will never be able to keep up payments.  My gut instinct is never ignore debts, but my head is saying if I ring they won't want to hear anything but how much I am going to repay each week.  I know and understand they will not be in any way interested in my circumstances but what should I do.


----------



## csirl (13 Jul 2010)

Beware that, unlike the UK, "debt collectors" in Ireland have no official status and no legal powers. They cannot enforce collection, seize property etc. - only the Courts/Sherriff can do this. They have no right to call to your house without your permission. All they can legally do is politely ask you for the money on behalf of the client. If they want to enforce collection, they will ultimately have to go to court. 

Notwithstanding the above, the best way to deal with any debt is to engage with the person who is owed money, explain your circumstances and try and work out something. I would be more inclined to deal directly with boi than "debt collectors" if at all possible.


----------



## Tessi (13 Jul 2010)

Hi

I agree with you with regards to dealing with the person owed the money but having wrote and explained to boi, spoke to them on the phone, they wouldn't except weekly payments that weren't above a certain percentage, which was the normal minimum amount.  I owe them 2,300.  Its not massive so I couldn't understand why they wouldnt negociate a payment but what am I meant to do if thats what they say.  It looks like court.  Thanks for replying.


----------



## littlelad (13 Jul 2010)

Best to engage directly with boi if they let you. Look for a supervisor give them all the details of your financial status. Might be worth requesting an appointment as it puts a face to the name and suggests your genuine. If it's bad enough and you can provide proof they may be forced to consider write off. This does not mean you wont have to pay but that they may stop accruing interest. Then even if you can only pay €5 it's reducing the debt. Also best not to mention your saving for car ins and tax. They might suggest you shouldn't be driving when you cant service their debt of €2300. Small debts like this are not worth pursuing through the courts and thats why they sent it to collection agent. Play hardball with them.


----------



## o'grainne (14 Jul 2010)

*debt collectors ans what should I do next*

Hi, check out the MABS web site *Money Advice and Budgeting Service (Ireland)*, they are set up to help people with debt problems and its a free service. http://www.mabs.ie/


----------



## runner (15 Jul 2010)

Google that crowd, and you will find threads here and on boards.ie on how best to handle them. They are chasing other peoples debts, so will find ways of playing them at their own game! Good luck.


----------



## Moral Ethos (15 Jul 2010)

IJ are toothless dogs and can do nothing. Ultimately they will refer your file back to BOI.


----------



## Complainer (15 Jul 2010)

littlelad said:


> Also best not to mention your saving for car ins and tax. They might suggest you shouldn't be driving when you cant service their debt of €2300.


They might be right.


----------



## Moral Ethos (15 Jul 2010)

Actually it is none of their business, and I would not be volunteering such information.

I have heard of debt collectors telling debtors not to buy medicine or attend doctors.


----------

